# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Pivot Table - Remove "sum of" in data field

## abgmclt

Is there a way to modify Pivot Table so that "Sum of, Count of", etc is not shown. 
For example, have Table (& Pivot Chart) show "West Region" instead of "Sum of West Region"

Thanks

----------


## Richard Schollar

Hi

If you right-click on the pivot table and select "Field Settings", you can change the text that is displayed by amending the "Name" field.

Hope this helps!

Best regards

Richard

----------


## abgmclt

That worked. Thanks very much

----------


## talhawahab

the following code will achieve what you want. 



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Copy the Code above 
Alt+F11 to invoke the VB Editor 
Insert>Module 
Paste code into white pane that appears 
Alt+F11 to return to Excel 

To use 
Select sheet containing the PT's 
Alt+F8 to bring up Macros 
Highlight ChangePTName 
Run

----------


## pumbaa

This is awesome. Thank you! :Smilie: 






> the following code will achieve what you want. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Please Login or Register  to view this content.
> ```
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## TexExp

> This is awesome. Thank you!



+ 1,000!  Thanks     :Wink: 


You will also have to save your file as a 'macro enabled workbook'.

----------


## flowmaster5

FANTASTIC! Thanks Tal!

----------


## Badgerx

Just used this - really big help - thank you

----------


## paulvb

Is there a version/language independent workaround? For example in dutch "sum of" becomes "Som van". Since i want my macro not to be depended on the  language excel is installed, the code above wont work.

This part wont work:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Izandol

It is not possible to rename field to same as source field but you may try:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## paulvb

Thanks that did the trick!

----------


## jejnycta

> This is awesome. Thank you!



This works great with a regular Pivot Table but doesn't work with pivot table created using PowerPivot. Any solution?

Thank you!


Joji

----------


## arlu1201

Joji,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------


## tomtombangkok

Thanks so much!

----------


## Shortzy555

This has worked perfectly for me and saved me a lot of frustration. Appreciate the simple instructions as well. :Smilie: 

Many Thanks

----------


## abourov

Thank you so much, great help!  :Smilie:

----------


## kuipermachine

works, thanks!

----------


## greatjobtoday

Another quick workaround is to replace "Sum of" with a blank space.. or delete it out and put a space after the variable name. If you have a lot of variables you can just Find/Replace "Sum of" with nothing and that will give you the same result.

----------


## robert_dhy

> + 1,000!  Thanks    
> 
> 
> You will also have to save your file as a 'macro enabled workbook'.



How can this thing be a default for all Excel Workbook?

----------

